# shows in LA on the 28th?



## fronds (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking for a good show to hit up in LA on friday


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 26, 2014)

Theres a record shop off of melrose. The dude in there usually knows whats going on and theres a shelf of flyers. Also pretty good shit sold in there
They guy lets me spange out front too

Headline records


----------

